# marine moss would it survive in freshwater



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am currently in the caribbean islands and noticed some aquatic moss being washed up every so often. It is a dense type much like riccia, so my question is would you think it could adapt to freshwater? I am seriously thinking of bringing some back just to test it out its a beautiful emerald green color, very bright.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I know very little about aquatic plants, but it doesn't hurt to try. I don't think it will work though for the water is so different. Also, you'll have problem at the custom.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

It might. But I wouldn't wager it against the possibility of a cavity search


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

randy said:


> Also, you'll have problem at the custom.





RR37 said:


> It might. But I wouldn't wager it against the possibility of a cavity search


I agree with both statements. It's not worth the hassle to bring back something like that...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah figured it would not survive anyway...just looked real pretty


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It was most likely algae, and there's no way it would have survived in freshwater.


----------

